# Wed the 13th



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well got the call from Stoeger that he had some fields lined up. He described them to me and we decided to hunt a wheat field that was holding canadas and snows. Get to the field this morning and its time to find the X. Stoeger tells me where to stop but no sign of birds so out comes the flashlight and the hunt begins. Finally after 15 minutes we start finding sign. I start setting up the decoys and he the blinds. Only ended up setting about 3 doz cause the clock was ticking. About 0745 I guess the birds start coming and dumping in about 300 yards from us. I make the decision to go scare them off. I get 30 yards from the decoys and look up to see about 75 lessors cupping in hard. I drop to the ground and yell to Stoger. Two passes and geese are landing all over him but he fails to shoot. I am yelling Take em Take em but the birds stay on the ground and he ain't jumping up to shoot. A little group comes over me and I jump up and shoot. I get two. The birds take off and he pops up and does not shoot. He said he could not hear me over the geese and he did not have time to shoot. :huh: I go back to the decoys but the birds start going into the live ones again so I go and scare them up. Had birds all over me as they would take off and land. Finally they just went to the roost. Then everything started coming into us. had about 100 big boys come in. They were in 3 groups. One group landed right behind us but the other two groups came right up the middle and started to land. I call the shot and when I jump up I pick out a nice bird in my shooting lane and just before I go to pull the trigger it falls and so I go to a second bird on my side and the same thing. So I wait for someone's 3rd shot which happened to be a miss and then I finally shoot and drop my 3rd bird. Then the birds start coming off the roost again. Had about 100 come right in. Stoeger jumps up and dusts one down. Then I look and see 4 snows were in the group. In my excitement I shot 3 times and miss. Then 3 snows come in and I miss them and then a group of about 15 flies over and nothing. Had a couple single snows and still we don't hit them. Stoeger also got a greenhead. I shot over a box and a half today. My shooting was way off. Not sure why. Just one of those days. We should have had at least 10 snows for sure and a limit of ducks as well. Stoeger was having some gun problems as well. Definitely was a great morning though. The wind had the birds coming in slow motion and like Juevinile says URRRRRRRRRRR I like it like that shooting geese from my back slow motion for me slow motion for me come in slow motion for me!! Hope everyone else has been getting into them as well.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Forgot to mention that we saw about 10 flocks of swans and several flocks of canada's that were up in the atomsphere.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

HEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSS BAAAAACCCKKKKK !!!!!


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Glad to see you back too. Just sent you an email and PM. Hope to talk before I leave tomorrow.

Be safe and create new memories!


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

Excellent description Chop! Your stories make me wish I still lived out there! Oh well, hopefully get into some this weekend and sure hope the weather moves a few down!


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

Porkchop can I come with u?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> Porkchop can I come with u?


I am sure that is possible. PM me where you live and stuff and maybe we can find some birds in the middle.

The only condition is that Stoeger must be able to come as if I don't take him he really gets sad! :laugh: oke:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Welcome back Choppa! Any Cranes???


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

Glad to see you changed your mind. Welcome back!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

No cranes. Did not hunt that area. Something was going on at base so I could not get off in time to make it there. Did see about 800 honks but we had more so I passed on them. I probably will try back next week.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Yea, hes back,I don't know but I could never leave this place.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Speaking of Cranes....

Are there many reports on Swans lately?

I read in todays post about the migration that there are about 1,000 in J. Clark - anyone "got lucky" yet???


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I saw lots of swans while pheasent hunting this past weekend.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't know what is considere a lot of swans for around here. I have maybe seen a total of 500 with today being the most. In AK it was not uncommon to have thousands upon thousands fly over you in a day.


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

Swans have been increasing in the state steadily. The area I am hunting has seen a mjor push within the last week.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I seen 4 the other day. I was thinking it was kind of early.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

is swan good eat?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

sort of tastes like cormorant.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I dont care for swan.It is mostly a trophy bird.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Yea, but I always wanted to shoot one of those things and try it out.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

close my nose and taste it?


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

PorkChop you forgot about the great homemade peanut butter cookies. Tell the wife thanks.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

She made 6 doz of them and there is only about 8 left. She made about 8 doz of those ones with the hersey kiss on top tonight. I guess I should mention my other nickname is The Cookie Monster!!! I love them!


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey chop
I hope you enjoy hunting as much as we enjoy reading your posts!

Welcome back bud 

Have a good one!


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

great to have you back PC. loved your story. great post.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> I hope you enjoy hunting


Besides my family that is what I live for!! Nothing like being out in the decoys with good friends (stoeger included) and nature. I wish I could be out there everyday! 0430 won't get here fast enough!


----------



## win4win (Sep 8, 2003)

zettler said:


> anyone "got lucky" yet???


YES my first one!!!!! Just down the road from PC matter o fact.










:beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Great stuff P.C., makes me wish I was with you. Keep the stories coming for us married guys that live through other hunters. :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I am still of thinking of getting a swan tag. I think I will get one.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

The wife and I both got our tags. I think next week we may try to fill them. I have some dekes so I want to try that first. Will jump them as a last resort. (unless of course we spot a neck collar!!!)


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

win4win said:


> zettler said:
> 
> 
> > anyone "got lucky" yet???
> ...


Congrats!

I had one in the freezer this past Spring (harvested in ND last October) for mounting, along with a lot of other game including three WIld Turkey's from IL and MO - when I discovered the freezer had lost power - three days later!

Lost it all, including a Mallard I was going to mount (kept the band) - via a taxidermist of course!

So, I am looking forward to next week and getting my Swan - with a neck collar of course!

Nice talking with you tonight PC! It looks like we share several things in common, except that I ramble too much....


----------

